# What do you feed your show wethers?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, we're looking for a little different system to improve our market/show weathers this year. What does everyone else do? Ie what do you feed, rations, and anything else you can think of. Thanks, Sara


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there have been several different threads lately.


----------

